# The Chop Shop 2011



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

All of my props as of October 31st 2011.

Kind of annoyed that I forgot to take any pictures


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I liked Chuckles!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Lots of fun ideas...love the mulch graves and Chuckles made me...well....chuckle. Great job!


----------



## Beffcake666 (Oct 25, 2010)

Holy crap I'm dizzy from your camera work. Just a suggestion, slow down and take your time with the video and zoom out when you are walking around, it will help reduce the shakiness. Your yard looks great. I really like your wrapped bodies.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job...Chuckles is great!


----------

